# Just got out of a psych ward.



## xryan68 (Nov 29, 2014)

Craziest stuff you will ever see. They won't help you either, they'll pump you with antipsychotics and treat you like a prisoner. They'll ask you if you want to hurt anybody or yourself, none of the docs there will know what dissociation is. Don't bother. Don't expect to get any sleep either, your roommates will be yelling all night at their hallucinations. The only way it helped me? I realize what crazy is now. None of us are crazy. We just think too deeply. Use that to your advantage. Get rid of all non-useful thought processes and keep on truckin'


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

Spot on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

unfortunately most people learn that the hard way, People with DP usually do not need a psych ward, because they are not long term treatment facilities, they are exactly what you said, get you on your feet so you wont hurt yourself or anyone else, and out you go.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

WORD.


----------



## Merk (Dec 8, 2015)

I thought I would have to place myself in a mental institution but I notice that I recognize my symptoms and see that they are not normal.


----------



## plaidpajamas (Dec 8, 2015)

OMG the psyche ward was one of the WORST times of my life DPDR!!!

I mean VERBATIM what you posted.

They treated me like I was nuts.

Nobody cared at all.

They pumped me full of anti-psychotics which made everything so much worse.

No one ever even heard of DPDR.

I tried to explain it to the doctor and because it sounds kinda crazy trying to explain it he wrote something down concluding that I was psychotic.

It's very traumatizing, insulting, embarrassing and depressing experience.

That was a long time ago though now and it's just dust in the wind.

Things got way way better after that point.


----------

